# enclosed vessels



## Minga

Enclosed vessels can contain traces of a wide variety of materials.

Me pregunto si enclosed vessels aqui significa o se puede traducir como "los tanques/recipientes adjuntos pueden contener residuos de una amplia variedad de materiales"

Espero sus comentarios por favor 
Gracias!!!
Minga


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo contigo salvo que pondría "trazas" o "vestigios" en lugar de "residuos".


----------



## Minga

bárbaro.. buenísimo dato
y me pregunto si "enclosed vessels" se traduce como recipientes o tanques adjuntos...  adjunto no me suena mucho y quisiera tu o sus opiniones sobre recipientes o tanques, qué es más técnico en este contexto?


Muchas gracias!
Minga


----------



## Minga

GRACIAS IPFR..!!!  te parece "enclosed" traducirlo como ADJUNTO???
es correcto?


----------



## lpfr

Creo que si dice "enclosed" es porque se trata de un documento que habla de un paquete, caja, container, etc., que contiene los recipientes.
  Tal vez podrías poner "los recipientes/tanques contenidos...".


----------



## abeltio

Minga, no estoy de acuerdo...

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=enclosed&dict=enes

Fijate en "enclosed space" = espacio cerrado, por analogía enclosed vessel es recipiente cerrado.

Esto se refiere a "recipientes cerrados" - seguramente es parte del documento sobre espacios confinados que estabas traduciendo antes.


----------



## lpfr

Perdona Albetio, pero soy yo quien ahora no está de acuerdo.
  Tú no dices "an enclosed bottle" para decir que una botella está tapada, dices "a closed bottle".
  Puedes remplazar la botella por lo que quieras, casa, sobre,... o vessel.
  En los envíos encontraras a menudo que, en el paquete, está escrito "documents enclosed" y en los papeles "the enclosed documents".


----------



## Minga

tal cual!!!  es el mismo documento, osea, el mismo trabajo, otro módulo... perfecta la explicación y gracias por el link; a veces uno se ahoga en un vaso de agua y en realidad lo podemos deducir... el apuro no ayuda, pero ESTA AYUDA SI !!!! Gracias Albetio!!! y gracias IPFR!  
Abrazo!


----------



## abeltio

De nada estimada Minga, me alegra que te haya quedado claro el concepto.

PD: Es abeLtio


----------



## Minga

jjjaja PERDOOOONNNN!
y qué es abeLtio?


----------

